# Afficher la console de Xcode 4.4



## mrst4n (15 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,
j'ai téléchargé Xcode 4.4 sur mon Macbook pro et j'avais Xcode 3 sur mon ancien macbook. Dans la version Xcode 3, lorsque je programmais en C++, j'avais possibilité d'afficher et dinteragir avec la console, et donc le programme, directement depuis Xcode (comme sur le SiteduZero). cependant, depuis Xcode 4, l'affichage de console n'est plus integré, ce qui pénalise énormément car je ne peux pas tester mon programme.
Quelqu'un à t'il expérimenté le problème, et a t'il trouvé une solution ?
Merci
Mr.ST4N


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2012)

Tu ouvres un terminal à côté de Xcode et tu lances ton test dans le terminal ...


----------



## mrst4n (15 Août 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Tu ouvres un terminal à côté de Xcode et tu lances ton test dans le terminal ...


Comment je le lance dans le terminal ? quel fichier ?
Merci de ta réponse


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2012)

L'application est générée dans le répertoire "DerivedData". Son emplacement dépend des réglages définis dans les préférences de Xcode, onglet Locations. Il faut descendre assez profondément dans ce répertoire, par exemple : DerivedData/[ton projet]/Build/Products/Debug.

Dans le terminal, tu vas dans ce répertoire et tu lances l'appli en ligne de commande, directement pour un outil en ligne de commande, ou avec "open" pour une application dans un bundle.


----------



## mrst4n (15 Août 2012)

ntx a dit:


> L'application est générée dans le répertoire "DerivedData". Son emplacement dépend des réglages définis dans les préférences de Xcode, onglet Locations. Il faut descendre assez profondément dans ce répertoire, par exemple : DerivedData/[ton projet]/Build/Products/Debug.
> 
> Dans le terminal, tu vas dans ce répertoire et tu lances l'appli en ligne de commande, directement pour un outil en ligne de commande, ou avec "open" pour une application dans un bundle.



Je viens de le faire, c'est moins pratique mais ça fonctionne. Merci beaucoup !!!!!!


----------

